# Electronic Collars



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I am debating about getting a Electronic collar to polish off my training for my lab pup. He is only 4 months old now so I don’t think ether he or am I ready to start training with the E-collar just yet. So what queues do you use to know when you could/should start introducing the E-collar? While we are at it, this will be (if I decide to get one) my first time using an E-collar. What features are a must have, nice to have, and useless features in E-collars? Any models you would recommend? I will be mainly training for obedience and water fowl hunting? He!! Just unload on me and tell me everything I need to know about E-collars. I am completely in the dark when it comes to choices on E-collars.

400bull


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in your same boat right now. I'm looking at getting one (I'm really hoping that Garmin would come out with a combined GPS/E-Collar system).


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

collars are an extension of basic obedience training so they shouldnt be used until the dog goes through a formal obedience program, which i usually do at about 6 months or so. if you are looking for a collar, i am a sportdog dealer and give free lessons when you get an e-collar from me. go to www.trainingyourretriever.com for more info. most collars are about the same, with varying degrees of range and stimulation levels. to me, the features arent as important as learning when and when not to use the collar. let me know if you need any help.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Sprig Kennels,

Can you please elaborate on what you mean by “formal obedience program”? I have been working with my lab now for a couple months on what I would call obedience training as well as retrieving. He now knows what sit, stay, down, and come mean. For the most part he does a really good job with each of this commands as long as he does not get distracted by something else. I have been doing some platform training also, meaning I have a wooden create that he climbs up on when I give him the “UP” command. I have also been working with him exiting the platform to his left and right by saying “OFF” and pointing to one side or the other to retrieve a placed dummy. Is there something more that I should be doing in order to finish a “formal obedience program”?

400bull


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

well, what i mean by a formal obedience program is a step by step program that teaches each command one by one, building one command upon the previous one. there is actually a progression to teaching the commands so the dog learns to transfer one command to another, i.e sit turns into stay for example. a lot of people i have worked with try and teach stay before sit or heal before come. a formal program puts these commands in an order so the dog can build the correct response one command at a time and keep getting better at the earlier commands while the newer ones are being taught because they are related. for example, teaching a dog to stay will continue to help the dog learn to sit better and better, resulting in a dog that really knows the command rather than a dog that kind of knows them. also, a formal program will also work on the reprimand side of things which is where the e-collar eventually comes into play with.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't introduce e-collar stimulation until the dog understands the basic obedience commands first. 6 months is a good age to start electronic stimulation. 

When I've trained my pups I begin verbal training the day I bring them home. The key is to make it fun with absolutely no pressure. For instance, to train the kennel command, I toss a piece of dry dog food into the portable kennel and as the pup runs into the kennel to get it I say the word 'Kennel'. I repeat this every day for several minutes a day, twice a day if possible. In my experience, the pup will begin to enter the kennel on command within a couple of weeks. Once he/she does I ween them off the dog nuggets. Pretty simple really. I use similar methods for all other commands to teach them. Once the dog is obedient with all verbal commands I will then introduce electronic stimulation, usually at age 5-6 months. There are videos or books out there that will instruct you on how to use the e-collar properly. The e-collar is simply a tool which and provides an effective way to correct any issues. Do not use the collar as punishment! I hear of guys all the time that go and buy a collar, strap it to the dog and then head to the field. The dog takes off and bam! gets hit by this unknown shock and that's it, the dog yelps and is done! The dog cowers and the very sight of the collar. Some dogs won't leave there masters side after that.

I should also mention that I like to strap the collar to the pup long before I ever intend to use it. This gets the dog use to running around with the collar. Place it on him/her every day and let them play with it on. It greatly decreases the chance that pup will associate the stimulation with the collar when it comes time to use it. Pup will simply come to expect the collar being strapped on when it's time to get out and play.

As far a brands of collars, I've tried, DT, Sportdog, and Tritronics. IMO, of those 3, Tritronics is by far the better product. I had to replace the Sportdog collars once a year. I run 2 dogs and each collar I had to replace every year. There customer service was great and would replace it at no cost but it was simply an inconvenience. I went through that for probably 4 or 5 years and finally I decided to give Tritonics a go and wow what a difference. The range on the collar I found to be much better and the quality is great. I've had my collars for several years now and have yet to have any problems. My collars get heavy use meaning they are strapped on my dogs a couple times a week. They undergo a great deal of punishment. If your someone that's only going to put the collar on the dog a handful of time a year then the Sportdog brand would probably be fine.

As far a features, it really depends on what you want. I personally like a collar with a tone feature. I use this to recall my pup and also to get him to change directions when working a field. It works similar to a dog whistle. I also like a transmitter that has a dial that wont get easily changes. By that I mean it clicks when you change it. On my first collar the transmitters dial was similar to a radio dial and would inadvertently change, not good. Generally speaking you want to use very low simulation. If the setting is much higher that what the dog is comfortable with you zap the dog good.

Good Luck!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> I'm in your same boat right now. I'm looking at getting one (I'm really hoping that Garmin would come out with a combined GPS/E-Collar system).


I don't think it will be too much longer before Garmin comes out with a combo collar. They partnered/merged with tri-tronics last year and rumors are that one is in the works. With some other companies doing the combo thing it really wouldn't surprise me for Garmin to do one too.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in your same boat right now. I'm looking at getting one (I'm really hoping that Garmin would come out with a combined GPS/E-Collar system).
> ...


This is what I'm hoping for. Just don't want to spend money on two separate units if Garmin comes out with a decent combo.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I know I am opening a can of worms probably- but the GPS deal / does everyone have a big ranging English Pointer or do people use those on other dogs. My PP for instance- pretty close range on the boy- maybe if he gets out there a max limit would be 100 yards or so- most of the time it's 40 or less- just have a hard time concieving I would lose track of him. But then I'm a doddling dad that pretty much keeps track of him.
By the way I have had a Sport Dog collar for 4 years and haven't had a problem with it ever. Just wanted intelligent opinions on the GPS issue .


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Packfish, I use my dogs for decoying coyotes and I expect them to range out where I can't see them. That is the main need for me having a gps system. Also when they are chasing cripples around in the brush, they may go a couple miles before they get them caught. My dogs will always check back in on stands but it may be 10-20 minutes in between and it's nice to know they haven't left the country chasing something.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

For that reason I totally understand- and I understand if you have a big ranging bird dog.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess the way I see it (my dog doesn't range far at all and I like that) it is more of an insurance in case we get seperated. I also like having one GPS that I could also use for hiking/big game hunting/dog/etc.


----------

